# SHOP IMPROVEMENTS



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *

*Background*
After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.

My shop is so small that my options are pretty limited with regard to the placement of my machines, benches, etc. It seemed a hopeless task to figure out a better set-up, but I finally did a couple of simple moves that worked out to be major improvements with regard to comfortable and efficient working conditions.

I moved my big bandsaw to a new location and I moved the large tool cabinet hung over my planing bench away. I then made a plane till and I mounted all my chisels, files, carving tools, screw drivers, etc. on the wall behind my bench. Most of my bench tools are still readily available, but I am no longer knocking my head into the tool cabinet doors and my hand planes are all within easy reach.

*Improvement work to date*
The next two photos show the new plane till and the tool holders on the wall behind my bench. The bench is pretty messy due to the rearranging. I've since cleaned that up and fixed the electric cords better.



















*My new bench*
I am also building a new bench which will be in the back part of my 'L' shaped shop. This bench will be used mainly for marquetry assembly work and to store all my marquetry veneers and equipment, plus I will keep my light table on the far end.










The bench is built with two openings in the front. One to house an unused chest of drawers I have on hand for storing veneers and related marquetry equipment/tools. The other as a kind of desk where I can sit to assemble marquetry and do other detail work. It will also be used for assembling and gluing larger projects and it will even be heavy enough to use it as a planing bench if I wish.

The base is all 2X4 mortise and tenon construction with the bridle joints to hold the top rails. The top will be 2-3/4" thick Spruce glued up from 2X3s. The mortises were drilled out with a forstner bit and shave to final size with a chisel. The tenon shoulders were cut on the table saw and the cheeks were cut a little oversized on the bandsaw and then shave with a chisel to a good fit. Here is a photo of progress to date. The base is ready for glue-up on Monday, and then I will start on the top. I plan to glue 4 boards at a time for the top just to keep the work manageable in my small shop. It will probably take all week for that job if I want to leave each glue up to dry overnight. Here is a photo of progress to date. *Please note the kind of space I have for large projects of this kind. I hope this new bench will cure that problem*!










The reason I chose a bridle joint construction for the top rails was so that I could extend the end of the table quite a bit further than the legs. This is because I have a lumber storage rack on the wall which the table will hang over. The rails aren't cut to final length yet.

*Further refurbishing*
I plan to to improve my storage solutions and also to paint my cabinets to get a cohesive look into the shop and also just to freshen it up a bit to make a more pleasant working environment. I will post more in this series as I progress. I hope it will give others with small or awkwardly shaped shops some inspiration. I am also open to any ideas that you may have. Thanks for reading!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Very nice improvements Mike .We have to make these kind of improvements from time to time when we keep acquiring more tools and equipment . Keep up the good work your shops looking good.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


it is plane to see
that somethings are hanging by a tread (or cord)

but you seem to be getting it worked out too

re-arranging and some fresh paint
will improve the feel of the shop
and maybe even keep your head 
from banging into things

best to leave the head banging 
up to the wife


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Good start Mike.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


I love it, Mike. That sure is a nice cabinet for your planes and that table is coming along nice too


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


*Thanks Jim David, Paul and Jim for your kind comments*. Man I am really amazed at how much lumber is needed to make the bench top. I picked it up today and it was quite a load. I have glued up the leg sections, now I have rip the table supports down to the top of the legs and glue those and the two stretchers that connect the legs in the back. It will be interesting to see if the base is stiff enough without stretchers on the front and only the table supports on the top to stiffen it off. I do have a somewhat fuzzy contingent plan for that eventuality.

BTW I forgot to mention that the plane till design was by Chris Gochnour for FWW mag. The main difference was that I used box joints at the corners instead rebates like he did. Not better, just more pleasing to me.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


What a wonderful plane till, I love it Mike.
You have such a fine sense for the details.
Also I love the order on the wall, everything just where it is needed.
When my shop is up again I will try and do some order in my chisels.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Mads. Good to hear from you. I hope you will be posting regularly again soon so we can enjoy some of the cool stuff you make.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


I posted two blogs today. ;-)


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Great progress on solving your tight space situation. I really like your plane till Mike and it looks like the new bench is going to be great.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Mike I just took a second look at the shop and you don't want to build a boat down there!. You have made fine economic use of the space. will that bench go against the wall to the right when completed?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Mathew and Jim. The bench will be placed around the corner in the back of the shop. You can see how the shop space is in my workshop photos on my home page. I will have to take some new shop pictures after completion my improvements with a Sketchup picture of my shop layout. Meanwhile I will showing each little improvement project as I go with before and after pics.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


I like the plane till along with all the chisel holders, nice additions Mike. The bench build looks like its coming along. Are you going to make any cabinets under the bench or leave it open?


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Stehang,
These are some great refinements to your work space. I need to copy some of your ideas myself. I now have to move and clean before I start something new. It always seems that the small hand tools are in the way. You have found a good solution for that.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Hi Mike 
Looks like you have been busy arranging your shop and it going to be good to be that well organized .
My shop is just half of the garage and everything is along one wall but my table saw is in the process of being expanded with a attached router table and all on a big platform on casters .
Still don't have a bench but got two vises ,that is a start .
Well winter is coming and that will give you more time in the shop and enjoy the new bench etc. .
Stay well and take care .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Lookin' good Mike. That is what I need to do as soon as I get all my electrical business stuff out of there ;-)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Mike,

It looks very neat and tidy, a credit to you for thinking about storage other than horizontal


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Tim, Terry, Kiefer, Bob and Robert.

*Tim* Here is the design drawing I made of the bench. The chest of drawers goes into the right hand slot and my legs into the one on the left. The chest is just a piece of furniture. It won't be attached to the bench, just sit under it. It is a nice unit with 3 large drawers and steel drawer guides and it saves me having to build one.










I would just mention that all of of the tools on the wall now stored on the wall were stored before on the doors of my tool cabinet and my planes were stored on the shelves. Great in theory, but not so great in reality because I had the doors open all the time for easy access and they hung out over my planing bench playing baseball with my head.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Hi Mike, When I see how folks like you struggle to get the most out of the space they have for their woodworking hobby, I realize how lucky I am to have been able to build a large dedicated space for mine. This is what I always called working "on" the shop instead of "in" the shop. You've made some really nice improvements and are maximizing use of every bit of space. You're a clever and talented woodworker and always make a great post.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Ken. When I think of what my dream shop would look like I always get an image of your shop in my mind. I am sincerely happy for you that you have been able to make your shop dream come true. I complain a bit about the lack of space, but in reality I am pretty happy with my shop, and others who are working on their porch or in a closet might even envy me!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Mike, wow, lots going on in that shop space!

Love the till, also looking forward to seeing more on the bench build. Like you said, pretty tight quarters but you'll have it working for you soon.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Smitty. I've been watching my weight all weekend so I can still squeeze between my bandsaw and the bench to work on it again. Luckily I learned to do the twist in the 60's, so that helps.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


^


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


I can relate with the tool cabinet over the bench, I have contacted mine a few times. I have since moved my bench back towards the center of the room where it was originally and now considering some type of drawer/shelf underneath. Nice that you could make an existing chest fit under this bench.

Be careful with that top while gluing up and after, it can get pretty heavy.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Yes Tim, considering all the lumber needed to glue up the top, I agree it will be quite heavy. The only part of the base I have left to glue is the two bottom stretchers in the back and the rails on the top. This will be done in it's permanent location. Then I plan to put a couple of platters on top of the base with some paper to catch glue and glue up the top there. I am hoping I won't have to move the top after glueing, and that I can plane it flat right where it sits. Maybe just hopeful thinking. I'm sure I won't be able to carry it around. It will be 27" wide and 78" long. If I have to move it I will have to call in the troops, my grandsons who live about 100 yards away.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


This is an education for me, since I have lived within a particular space for many years, not particularly large, but shaped different than yours. Technically, I have about 410 square feet. But the doorway to the house from the garage is in this space, as well as the entrance to a storage area behind the shop, which therefore requires an aisle way. Also, I have to maintain access to the furnaces and hot water heater which are on a low pedestal. I did recently move the large freezer to a location off the garage which now gives me room for a band saw, hopefully to be purchased in the next few months. I am definitely not using my space as efficiently as you are.

But here is the zinger, I also have the shop at the vacation home in La Conner. It requires the bigger power tools, the table saw and the band saw, to be rolled out into position after removing one car. So it is in a much smaller space than yours, but with a car removed, gains good room. I have one bench, in the process of slow construction, against the wall which is intended to be stationary. I have two torsion boxes about 6 feet by 1 foot and about 6 inches thick that are temporarily placed atop plastic square foldup work surfaces for the second bench. I will make sturdier wood supports for these that can be nested and stored. Although my room for this shop is more akin to your shop, its knockdown nature makes it quite different.

I didn't understand your shop structure very well until I went to your shop page, and saw the floor plan. But both of my shops are much different than yours. They will have slightly different capabilities. I have found I can put the La Conner shop up and running in under 10 minutes, and put it back about as fast, but with some sweeping being a daily necessity.

Have to blog on the La Conner shop, but since I am there intermittently, I have been remiss.

Thanks for the story here, it is great food for thought and planning…......


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Hi Jim, good to hear from you. I have two shops too, sort of. My sons shop in Sweden and my own here. I just don't get to use the one in Sweden very often. We will be driving over there mid Sept. and attending the big crafts show they have there at the end of sept. every year.

I have a couple of beam torsion boxes sitting on fold up saw horses where my new bench will be placed. They are very handy, as I'm sure your's is, but I really need a larger and more stable surface to work on with room for the chest of drawers and assembly capabilities for assembly and glue-ups.

There are so many different solutions for shops. It really is a personal preference/needs sort of thing. I have been wanting to make these changes to my shop for a long time now, but it was easy to keep putting off. Now I am forced to do it if I want to work rationally, a great motivation.

Looking forward to seeing your shop set up.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Mike its simple and neat. That should make it easy to get your tools and put them back up.
I like it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Dave. It's been a big of a challenge to make it work right, so solving the problems make the results even sweeter. I never thought I could move my bandsaw to it's present location because there was a cabinet in the way. It never occurred to me until recently that I could just take down the cabinet and mount it at the other end of the row, duh! The bandsaw move was the key to the whole thing and I didn't have to sacrifice anything to do it. I can still rip very long pieces in it and it is not in the way of anything else.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


As noted, I am also finding the torsion boxes need to be more stable, so I will make different supports. My torsion boxes are built to be clamped together and have things clamped to them. But that doesn't solve the stability issue. I got the idea of doing it from a FWW article, Issue 202 page 74. I will see if I can make the supports more stable. I see the torsion boxes as a solution to the need to knock down the bench before putting the car in, and of course putting it back the next day. If I had the room, I would do what you are doing. My torsion boxes are designed a little differently than the FWW article, and I definitely plan to post them. But got to solve the stability issue first. My boxes are only 6 feet long, but I do not plan on making large furniture at that shop. The shorter length also makes setting them up a little easier.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Quite a coincidence Jim. I got my inspiration from the same article for my torsion box beams. A few years ago now. I originally had them mounted on runners fastened to the wall so I could slide them together or apart. That was a good system for working, but it took up too much space so I eventually cut them a little shorter and rested them on thin stands against the wall. I hope you come up with a good way to store them without having to lift them around every time you put the car in the garage, Like pulley hoists or something.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


It's coming along great Mike!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Philip. I just came in after gluing in the stretchers on the back of the bench base. In a couple of hours after the glue has set I will be gluing in the top rails.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Interesting we would both try this, but I think with smaller shops, it was logical. I down sized mine some, and made sure they were a manageable weight. I am assuming you did the opposite, and made them more robust and of heavier wood. I am depending on the basic strength of the boxes, and hope that with better pedestals they will substitute for a workbench. Since I have a knock down shop, I can't have something that is heavy for the auxiliary work surface, so I have to make it rigid and stable. The permanent bench against the wall in La Conner will be heavier, but I need a bench with better access to all sides as well.

The 6 foot size makes them something I can lift without straining. The eight foot size would have been 20% heavier, and a lot more awkward. They are made of 3/4" ply. I am guessing from the amount of wood and the average weight of a plywood sheet that each box is 35# which is quite manageable. I made the boxes so that the sides are recessed to make a lip top and bottom for clamping. I ran the sides all the way to the ends, and the recessed the front and back pieces. That makes for easy clamping them together. They have internal bracing as well per the usual torsion box construction.

Here is a quick and dirty model, the original file is in La Conner, so this is from memory….









Here are the two boxes clamped together sitting on square saw horses….......this was a quick pic while I was using them as a general work surface, so there are a couple of items lying on them and the TS…...









In general they should work fine for this shop, but they need more rigid pedestals. I will make wood saw horses like the FWW article, and either make them nest or make them knock apart things.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


These look very good Jim. Mine are made of solid wood platers on one side and a white platter with chip wood core on the other. They aren't really too heavy. I just moved them out of the way today to glue up my new bench. I still think this type of bench is an excellent choice for a small shop.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Good stuff Mike. I like all those chisel/hand-tool holders. Always room to add on and expand


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


Thanks Roger. I am finding them very convenient there and I hang my unused tools up instead of leaving them on the as I have done in the past.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A NEW PLANE TILL AND AND A NEW BENCH *
> 
> *Background*
> After I bought my new big bandsaw a couple of years ago I found that my shop was too crowded and not functioning the way it should. There was no place to assemble larger projects and I had no workplace for my new interest in marquetry work or storage for all the related tools and veneers.
> ...


I LOVE organized work space!! Can't wait to view your finished table Mike!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*

*Glue up time*
I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.

After I glued in the stretchers on the back, I was going to glue in the top rails at the same time. I put the back rail in place and to my amazement the bridle joints didn't line up (*imagine me with a stupid expression on my face*, ok, I know that isn't so difficult). Then after putting my brain in gear and releasing the clutch I realized what had happened. I was not able to clamp the two stretchers in the normal way because one end of each stretcher goes into a mortise on each side of the same middle leg, so I had to clamp higher up and lower down on the leg with four clamps. Clamping on the legs pulled them in towards the middle shortening the distance between bridle joints!

After waiting a couple of hours and taking off the stretcher clamps the top rails lined up perfectly and I was able to glue them in place. Here are some photos of the bench base in place. *Hooray!!* the bench is solid as a rock even before the glue is dry.



















*What's next?*
I left the top rails just slightly proud of the leg tops so I could plane the rails to a perfect fit, which I will do tomorrow,

I also plan to start gluing up the top. I am going to plane the sides first as Paul Sellers shows in his workbench video just to make sure they are smooth to ensure good glue contact between each stave. The top will be about 2-3/4" thick when finished.










Thanks for reading!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


That thing looks like a brute, Mike. One oldster talking to another…......the next generation is gonna get more use out of that than you will….....(-:

One thing I miss in my shop is a true desk like setup such as this. In the past I managed to muddle along doing intricate electronic work without a place for my legs at the my kitchen counter type arrangement on one wall, using discarded kitchen cabinets and counter top. Nowadays if I am doing repetitive small item work, such as wiring a number of quad receptacles recently, I sit at one of my old foldup project tables. I have a number of adjustable lamps installed in the shop to give me light where needed. But it sure would be better to have a solid bench like you are making. The older I get…......the more I like to sit with proper posture, instead of hunched over a bench.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


That will be a nice a bench when you a done with 'er!
Should be something that will take some pounding!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks Jim and Jim. It is going to work out well, maybe even better for my grandkids, lol. I can't wait to see it with chest of drawers inserted.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


And Jim  Super design and very sturdy nice work Mike.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks Jim. Am I just dreaming or is everyone in the world really named Jim except for me, lol?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


That bench is a perfect fit and looks SOLID, have fun making the shavings tomorrow.

Tim not Jim ;-)


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Having leg room under the bench is a nice feature.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Hey Mike, it's looking really good, did you use your hide glue or slum it?

I love the free space under my bench. I can sit there on my shop stool for hours and work on small stuff.

About names, at one time when I had my shipyard, I had three employees. Their names were Paul, Paul and Jay.
....... can't remember why I hired Jay. As the boss, I got to be Paul. One of the others liked to be called by his last name anyway and the other was actually a Jean-Paul (normally called himself Paul though) so we called him JP.

............funny how the world works…...


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


That looks amazing Mike! Can't wait to see it done. That will be a lot of planing!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Looks like it's going to be one "Jim-Dandy" of a bench Mike!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks Tim (not Jim), Julian, Paul , Phillip, Mike (you, not me). Funny story Paul. At least callers would always get to talk to Paul no matter who answered the phone.

I'm not using hot glue for the top Paul as I think it would be too hectic for me. I'm pretty slow and the open time on hot glue isn't very long. Now I'm looking forward to trying out my new #6 plane for both the rails and the top when I get it glued up.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Nice n stout. Lookin good Mike


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Very nice Mike. Looks really sturdy. Are you going to pin the bridle joints or just leave them glued? Just wondering, I don't think it makes a difference structurally (I could be wrong about that too).


----------



## AdvanceWindows (Jul 18, 2013)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thats amazing stefang, love the creativity, can't wait to see its final touch do post the photos of final setup ..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks Roger and Kaleb. I was thinking about pinning the bridle joints Kaleb, but I couldn't see any advantage to it. As you say, it wouldn't make it stronger so it would just be for looks and the top is quite a bit wider than the base so they couldn't be seen anyway. The wall across from the bench is only 4 ft. away.

The bench is seriously solid, but it still walks across my smooth painted shop floor while planing. I may need to do something about that if I want to use it as a planing bench. My other bench which is a cabinet makers planing bench is fastened to the wall and it doesn't move at all, but it's disadvantage is that the top is only about 12" wide plus a tool tray at the back (which I hate) and about 6" wide used as the wall fastening. The new bench will be a little more than twice as wide, so great for planing panels, etc..

I just got in from planing the top rails even with the legs. That went great, so I'm ready to begin on the top tomorrow. I was going to start today, but I accidentally took my wife's high blood pressure tablets plus my own at breakfast this morning, so I'm a little dizzy today. This is the 2nd time that has happened in the last few weeks and my wife is mad at me and also my DIL who is pharmacist. On the positive side I'm getting much better using hand planes. I really love those nice thin shavings they produce! I know it will be fun doing the top too (famous last words?). I also have an old face vise that I might mount on it if I can do it without weakening the structure.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks Joe. I sure will.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


great to see this moving right along mike
(maybe some anti skid pads glued to the bottom of the legs
to keep it from sliding while you plane)

ok
i got the 
'putting the brain in gear' part
but have trouble finding the clutch

could i be sitting in the back seat
like many have told me


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks David. I just thought it would be hard to put anything in gear without a clutch. Not that it helps me that much. I have actually thought about the non-skid materials and that is my first preference.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


My name isn't Jim or Mike but I have to make a comment anyway. Looks like a nice bench coming together, Mike. I should try harder to find some more hard maple so I can build the bench of my dreams before I get too old to use it. LOL I'm betting you'll enjoy spending time, working at it when It's done


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks Ken. Maple would be nice, but my bench will be the soft stuff, Norwegian Spruce. I'm not planning on beating it up anyway and I am so old that it should stay in pretty good shape for the rest of my woodworking career. My other bench is hardwood and it has been a great little bench for the last 30 years, although I didn't use it much before about 17 years ago. The maple benches are a lot nicer looking, that's for sure, so I say go for it while you still have time to enjoy it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Looking good, things happen fast at your place.
Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Thanks Mads. Yes very fast. I'm thinking of calling my shop Mike's turtle works.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Laugh.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


You know me, Mike … I kinda like butt joints, eh?!. That table is looking way too complicated, but a beauty for sure … even if all that artistic structure will be hidden once the top goes on!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE BENCH BASE GLUED UP*
> 
> *Glue up time*
> I was able to get my bench base into its new home today and did the final gluing which was just the stretchers on the back at the bottom which are mortise and tenon joints and the top rails which are bridle joints.
> ...


Not much art here Elaine, just brute strength. Great to have a large surface to work on!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*

*Glue-up preparations*
I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.

*Having fun planing*
First I had to plane the top rails down flush to the top of the legs as pictured below, then I got the wood into the shop. Here's the top rails finished and the wood I picked (fir).



















The first thing I had to do before the actual glue-up was to plane each side of every board. This was to get the joints smooth, not to actually joint the lumber.

I got this tip from Paul Sellers watching his bench build videos. He said that the soft wood would pull together fine and that the smoothing was just to ensure good glue contact by removing and bumps or rough spots. So that is what I did using my bench base to hold the pieces.

This worked incredibly well. When I planed the top rails the bench slid a bit on the floor, but this time it didn't move at all. I did sharpen my plane before I started, and I'm sure that helped. I got wonderful results with my Stanley/Bailey #4 and it was an enjoyable experience. it took me about an hour to do the 12 sides. Here's the set-up.










I highly recommend to everyone to get into hand planing. I am getting better at it all the time and I find it to be a extremely useful skill. You do have to have sharp planes though for it to be worthwhile and enjoyable.

*Not having fun Gluing*
After the planing was done I placed some spacers across my bench base and topped it off with a long platter which I then covered with paper to catch dripping glue. I also place some spacers on top of the platter so I could easily get my clamps underneath boards being glued. I didn't use any cauls.










The boards went together very well with variations of maybe 1/32" on a couple of boards. I thought that was ok, even if it gets to be 1/16". I got nice even glue squeeze-out along all of the joints. This gave me a feeling of ecstasy. After cleaning up the squeeze-out it looked like this. Please note how the clamps block access the the far end of the boards. That's where the agony comes in. I had to creep under the clamp ends sticking out to get to the end to clean up the squeeez-out on the far end. *Old men should not crawl around on their knees!!*



















*What's next*
Three more glue-ups like this and then one last glue-up to join the 4 sections together. After that I plan to plug all the knots before planing the top. Then I might paint the base and oil the top, or I might oil the base too, depending how I feel that day.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


It's gonna be a nice one.
Thanks for posting


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


looks good
tedious for sure

how about getting a skateboard
to get under the clamps

you won't have to crawl to work


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Thanks John and David. A skateboard is a great idea David! If I get one I hope I don't have to wear my baseball cap backwards! Should I go in belly down or belly up?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Belly up to see what you are doing!!
That is going to be a bench to last a lifetime or two!! Don't forget to sign it so when someone pulls it out of some where in 2112 they will know who made it way back when!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Thanks Jim. Certainly not as nice as most of the benches I've seen here on LJ, but it will be a welcome addition to my shop. I want to get on with the marquetry work, but I also want to make larger stuff on occasion too, and this bench will give me a place to do that.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Coming right along! Oh why not turn you cap backwards and be a cool grandpa…... LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Ah, that sure looks like great progress to me! Congrats, Mike, and keep truckin'! Thanks for taking us along for the ride.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Thanks Ken and Smitty. I think it's way too late for me to be cool Ken, in fact now that I think about I never was. I might have been the only guy in California with short hair in the 60's I am very satisfied that my hair (unchanged since the 60's) is back in style again!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Looking great Mike - even as it is, it is already better than my workbench which is two sawhorses and a piece of plywood. I hope to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Looks great Mike. I use an auto mechanic's creeper to zoom around the crawl space under my shop floor. Works great. I absolutely agree with you about not crawling. Going to be a fine bench and I'm betting it looks a lot better than you say. You modest guy!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


very nice mike, your moving along well and for knowledge sake, 57 yr olds should not get down on there knees, i do it from time to time and when i go to get up, i can hardly stand, so live and learn huh…good progress here mike, will you do a fancy inlay on this one…you really need to in order to make it yours…lol..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Thanks Steve, Paul and Bob. No inlays Bob, It's just for work, not show. I was real worried the bench would be weak due to the opening on the front side, but it's a lot better than I had even hoped for. I can now understand why so many bench builders use bridle joints. I got the idea for using them from my workbench book by Scott Landon and published by the Taunton Press. A super book that covers the history of workbenches and the A-Z building of them including all the different types of vises, wood and steel types, dogs and other bench holding devices, except for Paul's unique wedge type vises. I've had this book for many years now, so I'm not sure if it is still being sold. It contains no building plans, but it does detail all the different construction methods.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


One board at a time Mike, it's comin together


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *THE AGONY & THE ECSTASY - GLUING UP MY BENCH TOP*
> 
> *Glue-up preparations*
> I decided to glue up 6 boards at a time for my bench top instead of 4 like I first planned. Glue-ups aren't a lot of fun and I want to get it done as quickly as possible while still leaving the glue-ups in clamps overnight. I will have to do this 4 times.
> ...


Hi Mike,
Cant wait to see the picture of you on a skateboard.
Looking good!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Working On My New Bench Top*

Just a little update on my bench build.

*Work todate*
This shows the Irwin clamps I was able to use while gluing up the three individual sections of my bench top one at a time.










Here I am joining all the sections together for the last gluing. My Irwin clamps weren't long enough to reach the full 26" final width of the top. I only had 7 long clamps, but that worked out fine luckily. Three under and four on top. As you can see, I had to put the clamp handles against the wall otherwise I wouldn't have had enough room for the long clamp ends. This didn't make the glue-up any easier!










The side showing is actually the bottom. The challenge here is to plane it flat with all those very hard Fir knots. My original plan was to drill them out with a Forstner bit and plug the holes after the main planing was finished. I tried that, but the Forstner bit was not up to the job as the bit wandered too much before the rim could bite into the good wood around the knots.

For the next try I used a hole saw the same size, sawed down into the top about 3/16" around each knot, chiseled out a little of the hard material with a gouge then used my Forstner bit again to deepen the hole without degrading the circle made by the hole saw. As you can see, this worked very well. I didn't have much time to do this work today, but now I know that I can drill the rest of the knots quickly and accurately and make my planing work much easier on myself and my plane iron.

I plan to scroll saw the plugs out so I can keep the grain direction consistent. If I don't taper the plugs I can saw out thick plugs and cut them to make several disks from one cutting. If i make them slightly oversize it might even be possible to taper them a little afterward by sanding to ensure a perfect fit.










I'm not sure when this little project will be finished as we are driving to Sweden this week to visit our son. So far I have used my little Stanley /Bailey #4 and it is performing perfectly for me. This is a better form of exercise than using boring training equipment. Good health and a flat bench!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


looking good. that is one large piece of topping


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


"Good health and a flat bench!"
The secret to long life..

Forget treadmill desks (stupid). I want a workbench desk…


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Good squeeze out, looks well bonded!! Very cool way to deal with the knots. Will save you a lot of sharpening and headaches for years to come. Very nice. Beautiful wood. What kind of fir? Similar to our Douglas Fir? I don't see any pitch pockets.

Have fun on your trip.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Purplev*. I am really looking forward to this large top. It's been a long time since I've had a good place to assemble larger projects, even though I am making this primarily for my marquetry work. I could use the garage for big glue-ups, but it's too cold in the winter. Also it is big enough to take a nap on when I get tired of hand planing.

Thanks *Steve*, I'm glad to see that you are onboard with my exercise idea. Of course it wouldn't be too difficult to mount bike pedals under the desk end of the bench if someone just had to have them. Didn't da Vinci invent something like that?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Nice progress, Mike. That is a nice plane you have. A #4?. Where is that in the range of planes- like a "coarse grit" in sandpaper or more of a "medium" I'm trying to learn more about planes and I pulled mine down to sharpen it and get familiar with all the workings and adjustments.

it looks like you will get a lot of planing experience to flatten the puppy!. But boy will you ever have a nice top to work on!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.
Good health and flat bench to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.........Cheers, Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Rob*. It is Norwegian Spruce, but I wasn't paying attention and they snuck a couple of Pine pieces into the mix. I should have known from the yellow coloration which you can see in the top left corner of the photo, but I guess my head was in a dark place at the time. No problem from a quality viewpoint, but I am a little irritated at myself for not catching it. I still haven't fully decided which side I will use for the top. The wood is cut tangentially, so there are much fewer knots on the other side, but they run lengthwise and they are milled flat. Not so easy to fix as the round ones. It's always fun to have these little challenges, especially if a way around them can be figured out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


"Clear the shop walls, we're gluing up the benchtop!"

Love it, Mike!

And going after the knots the way you are is an incredible level of detail. You, sir, are an inspiration. Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


*Jim* Thanks for your good wishes. I'm not all that experienced with hand planes, but I have been steadily gaining more experience and skill with them the last few years. The #4 plane is a smoothing plane for final planing of a surface. Another common plane, the #5 Jack plane is longer and can be used to do preliminary rough planing or even smooth planing and the jointing of shorter pieces. This depends on how the blade is shaped on it's cutting edge. That is, with a smaller radius (crown) for roughing or a larger radius or no radius at all for flattening. The radius ensures that the corners of the blade don't dig in and the smaller radius gives more crown and a bigger bite without digging in to the wood. I have my #4 blade shaped with a very slight crown, about 1/32". A #4 is a good place to start if you only have one plane. They are fairly lightweight and they are versatile enough to cover a pretty wide range of use. I hope you will give it a try. There is plenty of info on the net on how to tune a new or used hand plane (a one time job to smooth the castings). Only really sharp hand planes work really well.

*Smitty* Thanks. It was very observant of you to see that I had to remove a lot tools off the wall just to get room to turn my clamp screws. It's kind of like working in a straight jacket. I have to admit though that this has been a real fun project so far. I haven't made anything large for some time now, and it is good to be back in the saddle again!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


You're doing a fine job Mike. 
As a boat builder I must ask about what you mean by "keeping the grain consistent". I know that people like to align grain in plugs with the surrounding grain to disguise them but if form does follow function, then they really have to align across the grain of the surrounding wood. Otherwise it will drive boat builders like me crazy. Of course if you don't have any visiting it's not such a big problem. To me plugs aligned with the grain just look wrong, even in sheerly cosmetic settings ….. wrong.
Of course that's my problem, not yours as I doubt that your bench will get soaked very often like a ship's deck.

Pardon the rant, it's a bit of a pet peeve of mine. The bench looks great and as a somewhat experienced marquetry guy, I think I can say with some confidence that it will be strong enough to support most marquetry projects.

Can't wait to see the fine work that comes off of this.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


That looks like a pretty heavy workout and you better be in good shape when you get back from holidays .
As to making the plus and also tapering them use the disc sander if you have one ,I make them that way for my dovetailed leather hinges ,it' quick and precise.
Now we have to wait until you get back to see the finished bench ,don't be too long and have a good time .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Paul* No need to pardon your rant, I rather enjoyed learning something new about boat builder's preferences. I'm still not 100% sure which side will be up. I won't be making plugs where the end grain shows. It will be long grain taken from the same orientation as the piece removed and the grain will be aligned so the plugs will expand and contract just like the wood around them.

Thanks *Kiefer* I get some pain after the hand planing sessions, but I'm willing to pay that price for the fun I get out of it, and also the exercise. Thanks for the tip on the disk sander. I do plan to use my disk sander with the table slightly angled to get the tapers. I am currently wondering about how long it will take me to get each side finished. I spent about an hour experimenting with the knot drilling and planing the one end. I am thinking about using my Jack plane with more camber on the blade to speed things up a bit (camber, crown, radius, so many ways to describe the same thing).


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


OK Mike, here's what I meant:
First of all I wasn't referring to dowels but plugs as you describe but think about the orientation. If the wood swells a plug that is set parallel to the surrounding material it will get VERY tight on the sides but will actually get a bit looser on the ends. If the plug is set across the grain, then when it gets wet the plug will swell and seal the end grain of the hole and the board will swell and seal the end grain of the plug. On decks plugs are always set cross grain for this reason. .......... just to clarify …...... Did I?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for that Paul. I understand it now. End grain to end grain joints will result in dried out ends. If I use the repaired knots on the bottom I will do it your way. If I use it for the top I will drown the end grain in glue and hope it stays nice. If not, then I can always replace them easily enough if they get bad. I'll just thrown a table cloth on it when I get visits from boatbuilders. They need never know!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mike. It looks like a tight squeeze in the shop these days.

You have an interesting discussion going on Paul on plugs. It will be neat to see how this comes out. I don't have a clue as to the correct answer, but Paul's idea seems to have merit.

Good for you regarding planning your bench top. I gave up after a couple hours and used a router sled.

Have a nice visit,
Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


I see Paul's point about the orientation of the plugs for water tightness.
I think if a boat builder comes by, you should gently remind them of the absolute lack of water tightness of your workbench and its complete absence of any oarlocks.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


well mike i'm getting dizzy here, Norway/Sweden..there and back….lol…be careful with those moose and caribou, if you see any that are already down and not spoiled, butcher it up and ship it to me…lol…the bench is looking good, and your doing a great job getting rid of the knots, i look forward to seeing it finished and your first project..but i hope your able to to have fun with your son and his equipment, he is one heck of an artist, and i could see his talent in that area being combined with woodwork and some beautiful work…intarsia would be right up his alley..have a great trip, how long will you be gone, this will be a good rest for you after working so hard this summer…now its shop time.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


oh after seeing some of the former comments here about the knots and plugs, i took the matter to a friend of mine, his name is Noah, and he said that paul had some good advice….....lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


*Paul's* advice on the plugs is absolutely correct. There is no doubt about that. On the other hand, I made a garden bench for my wife a few years ago. It has threaded rods holding the whole thing together. I made the same kind of plugs with aligned grain where the rod holes are drilled and it has been sitting in all kinds of weather out there in our wet climate. The plugs still look great. Here is some photos of my blog on that project. I cut the the plugs out on my scroll saw and then smoothed the cut on the disk sander. The last shot is just a test hole to make sure the plugs were sized correctly after sanding.





































Of course, now that I know the correct way to do it, I might not be able to make myself do it wrong again. It's my technical conscience telling me that the only way to do things is the right way. Stay tuned for the next episode of *'Mike'a Dilemma'* and Thanks to *Steve, Steve, and Bob* for your comments.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike. I originally said it was my problem not yours and now I may have inadvertently made it yours too.
In all honesty I have been able to make myself align them in a few cosmetic situations. They certainly look better. That said when I look at those ones a little voice says "ooooh those are wrong".

In your workbench of course it doesn't matter a bit. In your garden bench, I'll bet your nail or screw heads are getting wet.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Mike.

My 2 cents on plugs: I definitely agree that when wood is worked wet as in a timber frame or a wood boat, that the plugs and pins should be oriented cross grained. but it dry wood I would want to make the plugs disappear by matching the grain as closely as I could. Also there is the matter of whether they are simply cosmetic or structural


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Timber framing is different. No plugs are used in timber framing. Pegs (dowels, pins, treenail, trenails, trunnel etc) are used but the joints are drawbored and grain orientation of the peg is irrelevant. The pegs are usually dry and the timbers are 'green' so pegs get tighter as the wood dries and shrinks. The drawboring prevents joints from opening.

Also, the timber frame is not typically exposed to weather (if it is, then it is so-called half-timbered and usually will be made of something like white oak) - but it is still well protected from the elements via a good roof overhang.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


OK, I am totally confused by the plug thing…...well not really, but it is more complex than I thought.

Mike, I am going to put in a PLUG with the woodworking gods for you to get a bigger shop. That has got to be a nightmare working with clamps on a big project. Perhaps you are smaller than me, but I don't think I could maneuver around in that space…....

Keep up the description, this is fun to watch….....and learn from…......


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mike, you deserve a little tour now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


The bench has long threaded rods with washers and nuts on the ends to hold the slat like construction together with spacers in between the slats. I greased the rods and ends before plugging, so not necessarily rusty (yet), but the point is well taken Paul.The other side of the top is much nicer than the side with all the knots, so I will probably use that side on top anyway. Nevertheless, this has been an interesting discussion for anyone making outdoor stuff, and I learned something useful from it.

A few years ago I made a plant stand, also from fir. The end grain of the legs were exposed because of the design. I was worried about the inevitable checking and splitting that was sure to occur so I cut some veneer of the same material about 1/16" thick and glued over the end grain on the top and bottom of each leg with polyurethane glue. That worked like a charm and when we eventually got rid of the stand several years later the legs were still in perfect shape despite being outdoors year around.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken, Steve, Jim and Mads. Yes, the shop is a little small and I actually fairly large, so not much fun working with those clamps in this particular situation. I did get smarter (or maybe just more experienced) when I glued up the second and third top sections by cleaning most of the squeeze out as I clamped from the end against the wall. No crawling back under the clamp ends for those. Working in a small space is good training Jim in case I am ever locked up in a tiny cell for my woodworking crimes!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


You are a perfectionist! I can tell because of all the elaborate patience you're infusing into the construction of this fabulous workbench Mike!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elaine. Please tell my wife I'm a perfectionist. She won't believe you, but it will make me feel better!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


That is gonna be one stout bench.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger. I have been thinking about various ways I can clamp work to it in case I ever want to use it for planing.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


That was myryle wood no?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Sorry Rob, I didn't understand your question.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


This is comming along great Stefang!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working On My New Bench Top*
> 
> Just a little update on my bench build.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mauricio. I'm on holiday in Sweden right now, and I'm looking forward to getting back home to Norway to work on it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Progress Update on my Bench Build*

My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.

*WORKING ON THE TOP*
You might recall that I wanted to hand plane the fir top, and that I first had to get rid of the larger knots before planing. In my last blog I showed how I did that with a hole saw and a Forstner bit. That worked very well and the planes were able to cope well with the small remaining knots.










I used my new #6 fore plane for the main flattening and then the Stanley/Bailey #4 for the smoothing. I put a slight camber on both irons before starting and that really helped a lot. I have never planed such a large piece before, so it was a learning experience for me. My biggest problem was the limited space I had to work in, and I had to flip the board end for end to work the other side. That thing is heavy!! I also tried to use winding sticks to check for twist, but I also found this difficult as I am still having some problems with my eyes. This meant that I had to pretty much wing it. I am happy with the final result. It is pretty darn flat, so it should be a good table for assembling projects, doing my marquetry work and even using it for a planing bench if I wish. Here's the result after sanding it yesterday starting with 80 grit and working my way up to 180.

I did enjoy the hand planing, but plugging the holes wasn't too much fun. I cut the plugs with my scroll saw from 2" thick face grain fir. That worked quite well and I got 3 plugs from each cutout. I just hammered the plugs in with glue and cut them off slightly proud of the surface with a sharp chisel. The hard part is that there were around 50 holes to plug, so a lot of scroll sawing.

I think that the most sensible way to flatten a top like this would be with a router planer setup. Then it wouldn't be necessary to remove the knots. I couldn't use a router planer due to limited work space, it would be a lot faster and easier, but pretty dusty and noisy.










*WHAT'S NEXT*
after finishing the sanding yesterday, I started to clean up the shop in preparation for painting the bench base and the chest of drawers that will occupy the open space to the right under the bench. After that I plan to paint the rest of my shop cabinet doors the same color. I am using green like the little chest of drawers to the right in the next photo. I will be using Danish oil on the bench top. I figure that the resins in the Danish oil mix will give more protection than using just pure oil and it will still be just as easy to renew the top finish from time to time.










I still have a long way to go in my shop improvement projects, but I'm pretty happy about getting this new bench as it will give me a large work surface that I have been lacking thus far. I may have to leave off the improvements for awhile after I get the painting done so I can do some Christmas projects for friends and family.

And lastly, the pumpkin my son in Sweden carved for Halloween. Now if I can just get him carving some of that Linde wood I left with him last year. He said he felt a little guilty using the chip carving knife I gave him to carve the pumpkin with, lol.










Thanks for reading!


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Nice bench build. I like it when there is still sawdust on the floor. Mine seems to ALWAYS have some.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Wow Mike, Nice bench. I wonder when you are going to get your Festool vacuum attachment for your planes. LOL I too am needing to buckle down and get busy on things for Christmas gifts.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hunter and Ken. Those shavings on the floor are just from the final smoothing. I got a couple of trash bags full of curlies from the flattening part. If I had been smarter I would have glued those top timbers one at a time to get a very flat surface from the beginning, or at least used cauls to keep everything flat. It would have been a pain though with the limited workspace and my long clamps. This is one experience that will be somewhat wasted though as I doubt I will be doing another glue-up of this magnitude in the future.

I've been trying to motivate myself into going out to the shop today. I have gotten most of the floor cleaned and now I have to put stuff away and clean up all my work areas to get rid of any dust and debris so I can paint tomorrow. It's unbelievable how much stuff piles up while doing a project. I guess it is because I don't want to use the time to keep putting things away while I'm working. I get too focused on the project. Not really a good work habit.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
I must admit that I used a router on rails to flatten my bench top. It only took a hour and was really kind of fun.

And I know how life gets in the way of projects. Here is hoping that we all stay healthy and happy.
Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Nice bench in the making, Mike That came out super! My bench always has chips around it that the broom can't reach. I feel that if there are no chips, nothing is being done there or there is one very efficient dust collector.
Cheers, Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


A more rational approach Steve, but think about all the cardiovascular exercise you missed out on!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Same here. I usually have to resort to compressed air to get at everything.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Super job on the bench Mike . This will be a nice upgrade maybe the next upgrade can be a corless drill with a keyless chuck  I sure hope your son didn't model that pumkin after any one he knows. LOL
I always enjoy your post and projects.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


The bench is looking great Mike! I'm looking forward to the next update.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim and Steve. I think he modeled the pumpkin after me Jim. I took the chest that goes under the bench down from the loft. My measuring must be improving because it actually fits just like it was supposed to, whew. I might have a glass of wine to celebrate! Once painted, the chest will be storing a lot of marquetry stuff I don't have a place for yet.

I've been mainly cleaning up again today putting away a lot of tools and accumulated bits and pieces, this and that and of course cleaning out the tool well that I hate on my other bench.

I just can't understand why I get so tired after just a couple of hours of cleaning work when I can work 8 hours on a project and not even notice the time go by (sarcasm).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Nice work! At least he is getting good use making chips withe knife;-)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


That looks like a lot of dedicated work Mike. You are doing a great job from the look of it and I'm thinking that it will make a really stable base for one of the bench mount chevalets I've seen around. I'll try to dig up some plans. I know that they were published in a magazine at least once. You may not have room for the full size model but it is now my project to get you into a "compact" chevy. If I accomplish this I guess I may have to post you on the projects page.
How are my chances?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


really wonderful mike, sorry you have had your cold, not what you needed when you were ready to work on the bench…but now your able to push along some and make some progress, the bench looks fabulous…nice and flat, no knots, a true workmans bench…good luck with moving forward..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Mike, Ditto on All the Above!

It looks fabulous and reflects a true workman's dedication to quality. I certainly understand the 'not wanting to flatten by hand again' sentiment.  But in this case it was certainly worth it.

What you did to address knots is inspirational. Love it.

Congrats on progress, hope you're feeling 100% soon!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind remarks Bob, Bob, Paul and Smitty. This bench is meant to be practical and it doesn't hold a candle to most of the bench builds I've seen on LJ, but I think it is well suited to the use it will be put to.

*Paul* Yes, I have thought a lot about the Chevalet and it would be fun to make one, even it were just a bench model. My main concern is being able to see those fine cuts with my old eyes. I've grown pretty dependent on my magnifying light which is attached to my scroll saw. Can one can be used with the Chevalet? Nevertheless, I want to test the limits of my scroll saw before I make a decision.

BTW I took your advice and put those knot hole plugs in across the grain, except for a few that I forgot to turn in the right direction before banging them in. Short term memory loss? They are not pretty either way. At least if there is a flood and I have to use the table as a raft I know the plugs will stay put.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


you sure did this justice mike

very impressive
i know this will inspire new works
and easier methods of works

well done


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Nice work on your bench Mike. I like the pumpkin carving too.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks much David and Mike.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bench Mike!!! Clever solution with the knots. Hand plane it FLAT !!! Very cool! Glad you are feeling better!! Pretty nice punkin too! Your shop is SOO neat and clean. Why is every time I go out to clean the shop I find half a dozen little things that need fixing then it's time to fix dinner….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob and thanks. Photos can be deceptive. My shop is pretty clean now after spending 3 hours cleaning it yesterday after the photos were taken. I think my worst problem is cut-offs and I don't mean those nice hardwood ones. Lots of bits of fir. I have to get them in the house to burn. I guess we just have to do the best we can with what we've got. That's why I am on a campaign to improve my shop as much as possible.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


im sure you know mike that they make a pair of magnifying glass with a light, you wear them just like glasses, i see guys wear them all the time when they do close up work…check into them mike, it might really make a difference…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks much for that suggestion Bob. I have seen them in use, but I just didn't think about, so I appreciate the tip. That might be a good solution for me.

After eye surgery to replace the lenses on both eyes a couple of years ago, my left eye got foggy with cataracts again and they did laser surgery on it 3 weeks ago. I still have a little piece of what's left floating around on my eyeball, but the tell me that it will dissolve after a short while.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


its a great bench and should be a great improvement. Well done Mike.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. I really enjoyed the hand planing work. I hope more folks will get into hand planes and discover how handy they really are.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


That bench could be used for anything, and probably will. I have used Watco (Danish oil), on my multipurpose bench and my RAS top. These are both made of two plies of 1/2" MDF. The RAS top has worn very well, and has a beautiful smooth surface. The multipurpose bench, which is the focus for everything I do in the shop, it seems, needs another coat, but is wearing well. I like being able to renew the finish easily. I would think it will work well on your bench top.

I am at the vacation home, and getting close to finishing the torsion box/ platform setup for a work surface. I should get at least one of the platforms done today. The Rigid R4512 TS I bought for here is proving to be an excellent performer. I do rips just measuring off the scale, and it is dead on. I tweaked it to make it accurate, but the fence and scale are excellent performers. I will be applying a coat of natural or medium walnut to the torsion box/platform combo once it is done. I had the torsion boxes resting on some square plastic sawhorse/work surfaces, but they are not stable enough, so will make nesting wood ones. I will post it when I am done.

I now have enough power tools to actually make some things here, once I get them out of their boxes, and onto some mobile carts. I did find I had more room for machines than I anticipated, so have a TS, band saw, and sliding miter saw. I have a few high end small power tools, including a sander, router, plunge saw and the miter saw from Festool. I have a #4 bench plane, and a block plane from Veritas. The vast majority of the rest of my tools are midlevel and light duty tools, with the idea that I will not have the time or space to do anything big and fancy. I already have some smaller projects lined up for the house here, and I am itching to get to them.

By the way, if you start to get a cold or the flu, see if you can get some Tamiflu from your health care provider. I find it really eliminates the worst of the symptoms. I get everything that goes around, primarily from the young mothers and their children I come in contact with on a daily basis.

Again, considering what your bench is tasked for, it just exudes strength and quality. That will be a prized possession. You are being too modest….....


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


When I want to feel impressed, I tune in on what's happening in your workshop Mike! Every time I view a 'beefed up' shop bench I literally drool … my saliva glands are screaming "I want one of those!!" Good job Mike … it looks awesome


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim and Elaine. *Jim* I think the torsion box bench tops make great benches. I did think about going that way myself, but then I wouldn't have been able to use my hand planes on it. Does that make me a masochist? Thanks for the Tamiflu tip, but I get a flu shot every fall. It is pretty rare for me to get a cold, but I'm pretty sure I picked it up at my Ophthalmologist's office when I got some laser work 3 weeks ago.

*Elaine* you deserve a great bench to make your wonderful marquetries on. If you don't want to make one yourself then you could probably get a local shop to glue one up for you at a reasonable price, or better yet ask Paul to make one for you and 'pay' him with some of your veneer stash. How could he resist? Just make sure he understands that it is a bench and not a chevalet you want.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Actually Mike … I can't complain! My workbench is 4'x8' with a metal base. Being an electrician in a mill, my husband was able to take this home (a feat of major proportions!) when changes were being made within their department. That was roughly 35 years ago, and now resides in my 3rd (and final!) workshop.










Not too shabby, eh?! If I didn't have so much clutter underneath, it would make a perfect place for the whole family to 'tuck and roll' during an earthquake!! I have plenty of bench top space for every project imaginable. *However* ...

That doesn't keep a gal like me from drooling over a beautifully made workshop bench such as yours Mike! I suspect Paul has had to mop up the drool left behind each time I visit his shop too!!

Eventually I will need to downsize this workshop … although I really can't visualize our car taking up space in my shop … **ever*!!! * But if that did happen, I would need an awesome workbench (of smaller proportions) to drool over! And I'm sure if Paul-The-Traveller could be hog-tied long enough …..... oh well, I can still dream!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


With a monster bench like that, you need nothing more Elaine. With eventual downsizing you might want to convert it to a king sized bed. The height will be an advantage when old age sets in (don't ask how I know that). I'm pretty sure that bench top is just slightly larger than my whole workshop. This might not be the right time to ask Paul for help with a new bench anyway, as he has all that new fancy veneer from Paris to play with for some time to come.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


That will by far be nice n stout.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


I thought you'd get a chuckle over my 'king-sized' workbench Mike! LOL!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger. Tomorrow I will be painting the bench base and the 3 drawer chest that sits under one end. I love painting as much as sanding.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Super cool carving your son have made, really impressed, think I have to try next year.
Lovely table top you have made, almost a shame to use it. LOL.
I think the fact that you hand planned it down, makes it even more wonderful and will always be special to you.
Wonderful bench, and yes this can be used for many purposes.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. The bench has raised my ambition level as I can now assemble larger projects. One thing I need are some good shop stools similar to yours. I do have one I turned many years ago, but it is too short for my bench tops. I have been using Ikea high stools with the wooden screw adjustable height seats. They are comfortable to use and a good size, but they are very top heavy and easy to knock over, which I am constantly doing.I hope you will have your shop back soon. I can imagine that you thinking about a lot of projects you want to do and it must be frustrating not being able to get on with them.

*Elaine*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Today I fixed a vent hole in the wall with a piece of MDF…
Laugh.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


I am in need of a chair for this shop. At home, I picked up an unfinished chair for sitting at a counter or bar. It is not top heavy, swivels, and is quite comfortable. I have had it about 20 years. Will probably look for something similar here. It might work for you as well, since the footprint is small, and the swiveling aspect allows you to reach easily for things around you, which I suspect occurs in your small shop. It was purchased at an unfinished furniture shop. You could probably pick up a swivel mechanism and make your own, or purchase a used one. I am sitting at a gathering table (36" high) typing this. The chair I am on is a wrought iron bar stool, used, but in perfect condition. Sherie and I reupholstered two of them after repainting them.

I finished the large pedestal for the torsion box/pedestal work bench. The essence of this bench is that it be stowable to a point, and yet be rigid and versatile. The pedestal that I just finished is really quite large, but easily movable, and will fit next to a wall in front of the cars. The top of this pedestal is 24×48 inches, in other woods, a small bench all to itself. It is made entirely of 3/4" birch plywood. It will be ideal for finishing and assembling. The smaller pedestal, that I will probably make next trip has to nest under the big one, but will be the same height, meaning the large one will sit on top of the smaller one. This large bench is very stable and rigid, probably due to the 5 degree outward slant to the legs. Will post the whole contraption when I am done. I assembled it on the torsion boxes set on two square sawhorses.

It is difficult to work in a more limited shop like this one, after having the home shop for so many years. I keep looking for the exact tool to do a job, and then realize it doesn't exist in this shop. I miss the multipurpose bench back home the most. It allows all kinds of clamping and temporary jig construction for repetitive tasks.

Looking forward to your post of the finished product. It should be extremely useful.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


The torsion box bench sounds great Jim. I know what you mean about using your new shop. I feel the same way when I use my son's shop in Sweden. You will get used to it by and by. I should have some pics of the finished bench sometime next week. I am painting now and that takes at least 3 days to allow for drying time.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure how much surface work to do on this bench. Nowadays I tend to apply Watco to all shop stuff so that it doesn't get to looking dirty, and for some minor protection. Also, plywood edges delaminate easy so I like to apply 1/8 inch pine edging that I make, and glue and pin it to the edges. So far, none of edging has failed in shop use, so it will probably last indefinitely. I will probably do that with this bench, but not immediately, just due to time constraints here. The next thing I have to do is edge my general purpose bench (plywood covered cheap solid core door) and install a wood vise. Then do a couple of projects for the house. Then I will do the final edging and oiling of the shop items.

I come to La Conner to escape stress and get rested in general. The woodworking takes my mind off of everything else, and has become my best stress reliever…......

Happy painting…......yah, I hate it too…...........


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Mike it looks like a wonderful bench.
I can relate on the eyes not being what the were.
When you get it done the weight will be on of the biggest assets.
You are doing a fine job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Progress Update on my Bench Build*
> 
> My last post on this project was in mid Sept. before we left for Sweden. We got home in the first days of October and I took a week to rest up after the long drive. Then I got a bad cold and it has kept me out of the shop until late last week. I still have it, but I'm at least able to work a couple of hours a day now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I got the base and the chest painted over the weekend, Now I just have to get some brackets and mount the top and then finish it with Danish oil.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*

Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.

Here are some before and after pics of what I've been up to this week. I chose the color green for two reasons; firstly, I had some other shop pieces in that color and secondly, most of my machine tools are painted green and/or yellow. I will be following up with some yellow stuff on the next round.

*BEFORE* 
My new all purpose bench in the raw. Originally I designed this bench so a chest of drawers would slide under on the right side and I could sit with my legs underneath on the left side. Photo 1 is a better shot of the construction. What I didn't expect was that this construction would be so solid. I am amazed how stable it is, even though it was just luck on my part, and therefore I would recommend this design to anyone building a bench for planing or whatever.


















*AFTER*
As you can see, the chest of drawers in now in place and I two coats of Danish oil on it with a 3rd coat yet to come. I will be storing my marquetry stuff in the chest.










*BEFORE*










*AFTER*
I always hated those drawer handles with the dark oak cabinet, but I think they look a lot better now with the green paint. Whoops! I forgot to take away the masking tape and just now discovered it.










*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









I'm not sure what improvements are next. I do want better storage solutions, so that will probably come first with more painting afterward.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


It's all so organised neat and clean Mike ,you bench and shop looks super.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike … let me be first in line to commend you on these wonderful shop improvements! Everything looks great!! Good luck on your Chevalet build. Will it be a bench top model, or floor model? Whoops! I'm too late to be first in line


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Good progress Mike. Congrats on finishing your bench and cabinet. I like the green paint you choose too.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


I am smitten by your bench. That is down right cool. Got to get back in the shop today myself, last two days were divided between some work on Friday, but mostly setting up a new computer for Sherie. Her last one, ten years old, just up and died. Fortunately I had everything backed up. But I am jumping from Win XP to Win 8.1, skipping two OS's in the process. So back to the salt mines.

........did I say that I really like that bench, especially with its contrasting shirt and pants…............?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the bench and the shop. It is so clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That paint sure make it look great!!!!!!!!!!!!..................JIM


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mike, oh and the bench really turned out great!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


*a1Jim* Thanks Jim. The organized, neat and clean look is just a photographic illusion. I never point the camera at the really messy areas.

*Elaine* Not the first comment, but still the first to commend me! Thank you. I will be building the floor model Chevalet. I probably need one like an extra hole in the head, but I refuse to let logic stop me! Maybe I have some French blood from some ancient indiscretion (at least I hope so).

*Andy* Thank you and I will include your name on my 'green' honor list. Actually the color was a little darker shade than I wanted as it shows the dust pretty easily, but maybe that will remind me to brush it off more often.

*Jim* Thanks , I know how it goes with those computers, very time saving, but also very time consuming. That reminds me that I have to update my wife's laptop. I keep my turning programs and some some other windows stuff on her computer that I can't get for my MAC. I get my oldest son to do all my computer dirty work for me so I don't have to worry about anything except my woodworking projects and what's for dinner!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike nice job. I really like the bench you made. All these shop clean up and reorganization projects are inspiring me to get after mine.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Jim*, *Tim* and *Jim*. I have to admit that fixing up the shop isn't much fun, but it gets depressing when things start to look shabby and you don't have good tool storage or a place for those one million things that seem to 'grow' all on their own. I did enjoy building the bench though and I am really pleased with it, even though it is a rather simple construction. It will allow me to take on a lot of projects that I didn't have a place to work on before.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


well as far as i can tell, its still moving forward mike, and i like your green color…its a nicer green then the army type i had to wear while i was the property of the US government…keep at it…im looking forward to seeing your new chevy….then the sparks will fly…


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
That bench set up is looking great and ready for work .
Like the green you are using and it gives a nice look and atmosphere to your shop .
As to cleaning up and organizing a wood shop I would say it is a loosing cause and I see from the pics that you tend to keep all those little pieces ,just like I do but they sure come in handy but what is a good way to keep and organize them 
I did a pretty good clean up a while ago and looking around the shop now their is stuff out of place and dust and shavings are accumulating where it does no get sucked up or swept but it seems to add some character to the place .LOL
Hope to see some Christmas presents being built and posted and also the chevalet .
Take care and don't over do it .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob And Kiefer. That's what I am doing Bob, camouflaging my shop, and yes Kiefer I have pretty much given up on ever being able to organize all those little cutoffs. It's probably time for some much better woodworker than me to write a book on what to do with them. I filled the nice box that I made for them a long time ago, but they tend to multiply at night when I'm not in the shop.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Great looking bench Mike - and it's a really nice green. Everything coming together now. I'll bet you're happy about having a nice bench to work on now!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Mike ditto on the hospital look.
I could eat dinner in there with no fear of saw dust in my taters.
Looking good.
A clan shop make you feel good about building something.
Now I have to go clean mine.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes. I'm likin it, Mike


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Really looking good there Mike! Bet you put to good use ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Steve*, *Dave*, *Roger* and *Bob*. Yes, I'm sure this bench will get a lot of use. I have a nice planing bench, but it is really too small for larger work. I've had it for over 30 years now so I thought it was about time to get something more useful. I don't have any vises on the new bench, but It is made with the top extending out far enough to allow for a lot of clamping possibilities. I will still using my other bench when vises are more convenient for the task at hand.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mike. I love the bench and a fresh coat of paint always spruces things up. Looking forward to seeing some new output from the shop.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Your Shop looks Great Mike!
It reminds me of my Dad's Shop… He always painted everything that shade of Green too!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


I definitely have bench envy. My oldest bench, built in 1970 and carted all over the country with me, could use some updating. It would be real tempting to make a nice top for it, and make better drawers. It would also be an excuse to expand my meager collection of planes, a #4 and a block plane….......

Is that an old fashioned radiator I see in pic #5? The town I grew up in, Virginia, Minnesota, had central steam heating for the whole town. The safest and cheapest heating system ever. It was said to be the biggest central steam heating system in the world. The town generated its own electricity by burning coal that came back from Duluth in the otherwise empty railroad iron ore cars. The steam coming off the electric turbines was then piped around the whole town. They only had to generate extra steam during the worst part of the winter. They also generated gas from coal, and piped that around the city. I think the Finns, who were a significant percentage of the population, were responsible for designing the whole system.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim. I just finished putting on the last coat of Danish oil on the top, probably about the same formula as your beloved Watco. I'm looking forward to start using it tomorrow.

The radiator is traditional looking, but it is filled with oil and heated with electricity and with a thermostat control. It keeps my shop warm from early Fall through Spring. However, my son has real radiators in his house in Sweden, but they are heated with earth heat by cables buried all over his property. He has a huge installation in his basements that provide the circulation and controls the temperature. I won't pretend that I understand it, but it is some kind of heat exchange system. We installed a heat pump for our house (another heat exchange system). It works like a reverse refrigerator and it is also an air conditioner in the summer, although we seldom have need of that. It has a fan to move the warm air. My wife is very sensitive to sound so she still prefers our wood stove which has a fireplace sized glass door on the front so we get the heat and the coziness at the same time. The heat pump uses very little electricity though so I wish we could use it more rather than continuously hauling wood, but I have to keep the wife happy and that's more important than the money! I guess you have figured out who hauls the wood.

There was a big storm that hit the coast a little further north of us and swept over mid-Norway and the north of Sweden where my youngest son lives. We just finished talking to him and he tells us that they lost their electric last Saturday and don't expect it back before another week. There is already plenty of snow on the ground and freezing temperatures, so they don't have it too comfortable right now.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


It all came out so fine now.
The paint gives it a great atmosphere.
Love the bench now.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


mike, do they have heat, or is it out with there electric gone, do they have a wood stove


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


That is what I was wondering? Don't they have a back up up there?

My wife wanted to take our wood stove out years ago. I asked what about power outages? She said leave it. We have had power out for up to 10 days since. It is always in the winter when the beautiful snow weights all the lovely Christmasy looking firs onto the power lines ;-))


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Ken*, *Mike* and *Mads*.

*Bob* & *Bob* They do have a wood stove in the kitchen so they have been able to melt snow for water and also heat the house. We just got an sms a few minutes ago that they got their power and water back this morning. I'm glad they didn't have to wait a whole week as they were informed might happen.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks about the radiator. I remember painting radiators as a kid, in the summer when the heat was turned off. We would disconnect them and haul them outdoors. I rigged up a paint sprayer using the vacuum cleaner exhaust. It was a device that actually came with the vacuum cleaner. I have very mixed memories about the cast iron radiators. No furnace in the house, but the heat would cause noisy clanking as the metal expanded and contracted from the temperature change.

Hope your son gets electricity back soon. We can maintain heat alright with the electricity down by using a couple of gas fire places. Even turn on the oven and burners of the gas stove if necessary. We have a six burner Viking, and it puts out a lot of heat.

Back to sleep…..........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


As newlyweds our first apartment had a gas fireplace which was lit by pushing a button on the wall. I loved that fireplace!


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Your shop improvements are coming out really nice Mike.
It looks like a nice cozy shop to have a couple benchtop machine tools, in there to build some toolings for your woodworking.
Hint, hint,,,,, just kidding,
but your shop is looking really nicely organized.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Mike, that is a very good luck. The choice of 'shop colors' is a big deal; it sets the tone for being a place you want to be. The green on the bench front and cabinets looks great, you did a nice job on that bench too.

Well done!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hobby1 and Smitty. Unfortunately no place for machining tools, I will have to leave that in your capable hands Hobby1 as I will now have to use the one remaining small space for the Chevalet I will be building in the near future. I still have a lot of stuff to paint. Some more green and some yellow too. I also have a lot more storage changes to do as well. I will be working on these changes with maybe one improvement each month until it's finished, that is, if a shop is ever really finished. I am now framing a marquetry that I made for my son, and it is really a pleasure working on the new bench with all that space.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


The paint looks great! I am thinking of doing the same with some repurposed cabinets. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Really looks nice.
That would make me want to spend time in the shop!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *A LICK OF PAINT AND A DASH OF DANISH*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop lately, but I did get my bench finished finally and I painted here and there as part of my shop improvement campaign. I am not nearly done, but I am taking a little at a time. With Christmas around the corner I have get back to doing some projects. My ambition level is fairly low this year as I am planning to build a Chevalet and it's all I can think about right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Mauricio* and *Willie* I've even removed the blue masking tape from the floor finally!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*

Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to

*WISH ALL MY LJ FRIENDS AND THEIR FAMILIES A VERY JOYOUS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*

*Now about that water supply*
Since buying my water cooled Tomek sharpening machine, beginning to use hot hide glue, and starting up with marquetry I find myself in need of copious amounts of water. I am also kind of tired of carrying it out to the shop in milk cartons, pitchers, etc. So I decided it was time to do something about it. I probably won't win any plumbers award for my solution, but I think it will be quite handy. Here it is:



















I am planning (or maybe just hoping) to put my new Chevalet de marqueterie where the drillpress is now, providing it will fit there. I've taken some measurements, but the best test will be to see if it actually fits and if I can work in such a small space.

Now that we are on the subject of the Chevalet I want to show you mine. It's maple which I've jointed and planed. All I have to do now is cut the parts, do some gluing, slap on some finish and I'm in business!










Thanks for looking in. I'll be toasting you with some homemade eggnog on Christmas morning. Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
Neat. We always called those Jerry Cans. Not sure if it is politically correct or not  
But anyway, what a good idea.

That will be interesting to see you fit your new toy in that space. And then figure out where to put the drill press. Yow, it will get tight. But what the heck. Looks comfy.

Merry Christmas to you too,
Steve


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you and your family too, Mike! My shop improvements for the year were to add insulation to my garage doors, replace the single pane door windows with double glazed units (with the help of my ever tolerant and patient wife) , and replace the old weather stripping with better quality material. So far I have been very happy with the results. The temperature in the shop has stayed at a fairly constant 50 degrees F even when the outside temperature has dropped to -15, and this is without heating. I was concerned about the effect of the concrete base acting as a big heat sink but so far the impact appears to have been negligible.

Good luck with the Chevalet. Happy New Year!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Best wishes back to you Mike. Have a great one.

I still carry my water out to my shop(s) in milk jugs. One of the zoning quirks in BC forbids me from having water or sewer plumbed into my shop. Something about only one residence per lot.

I'm sure that your space will work. I can say that because my Green Valley marquetry shop is 6' X 6' and houses not only my chevalet but a workbench, a press, a wall of shelves, a few shallow drawers (marquetry shelves) and three storage areas for veneer. There is also a wall cabinet for tools, glue, mounting paper and my radio. You have lots of room. 

How did you make out with the square tubing?


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Good water storage idea Mike … just don't get a hernia lifting the full container up onto its shelf! You'll have lots of fun in the New Year building your Chevalet, and we will have something to look forward to as well 

Merry Christmas Mike! I'll be toasting you with my traditional festive morning Ceasar … spicy red, with a (green) pickled asparagus spear. Just the way I like it!! May Santa be good to you, and the New Year be filled with happily produced sawdust and wood shavings!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Well another project you can "shelf" ,good job Mike and a very Merry Chirstmas to you and yours too.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Yup, the wood is dimensioned and stacked. Your chevalet is nearly done!
I believe that plumbing solution is 1000's of years old! A wooden bucket would make it authentic!
All the best, Mike.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes everyone!

*Steve* Jerry can it is, named after a famous mouse.

*Stuart* Glad to hear that your shop improvements are working for you. If it gets too cold you could maybe have some roll up mats to give a little floor insulation. Everything Helps!

*Paul* Do you want the plans for my solution? (just kidding). I now have everything except for the square tubing. The smallest I could find was too large. I haven't given up yet, but I am thinking of 'smart' alternatives just in case. I haven't one in mind yet, so I may have to ask my wife to come up with something. As I always say "if you don't have a brain, marry one"

*Elaine* If you look closely at the second photo you will see something hanging there. It is a small block and tackle which can be used to hoist the 'Jerry' can when I get old. I'm pretty strong now after hand planing my new bench! Enjoy your Ceasar and the asparagus. Stir but don't shake. I'm sure Santa will be good to me. I put a new Mercedes S model sedan on my wish list together with a new tap and die set. It will be exciting to see which one I get.

*Jim* Yes, I was a little worried about the weight that shelf has to bear. I mortised the supports into the bottom of the shelf, then I glued it all up and put 13 screws in vital locations as extra reinforcement. I imagine that when I put the filled can on it, the shelf will not be harmed, but the wall will collapse, lol.*

*Steve* It couldn't be an old idea. They didn't have plastic cans back then! I'm pretty sure that I'm at the forefront of modern technology with this idea.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


I just tipped my glass of egg nog to you Mike!!!!!!!!!!CHEERS, Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. I'm toasting you back with my little glass of red wine!!

I did forget to mention how we prepare our eggnog, whether it's store bought or homemade. We put a scoop of vanilla ice cream in the cup and then smother it in whipped cream, then sprinkle a little nutmeg over the top. The bourbon (used sparingly) is optional, but very good IMHO. Don't worry, you will get diabetes long before you get cirrhosis of the liver! It also tastes wonderful without the bourbon and everyone in our family loves it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


I remember when I finally got water in my garage shop, and better yet, got plumbed into the house hot water. I used a small electric heater for a number of years. Once the water heater was moved to the garage, it solved the hot water problems.

In La Conner, there is no water in the garage, but it won't be hard to set up. The drain may be tougher. Now I just cart water around in plastic containers.

I built a gravity feed water system in a family cabin near the arctic circle over 30 years ago. Collected water from the metal roof, in a gutter, then over to a plastic garbage can purchased for the project, that was sitting on a 5 foot pedestal. Then it went through the wall in a hose, and filled another garbage can just slightly higher to avoid overflow indoors. From that a hose fed it to a standard sink faucet. When freezing temperatures came, I upended the outside can, and we would fill the inside can with water from a nearby creek. In the spring, we would break the ice on the creek if necessary. Needless to say, this was washing water, and not used for drinking or cooking.

Have a great Christmas, Mike. I am working on Christmas this year, so on December 27, we are going down to La Conner for 10 days and celebrate New Years.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Too bad you have to work on Christmas. I hope you make up for it with your time off towards New Year.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Looks like a great solution to me Mike. I know the carrying water drill all too well. The Tree Farm is a dry camp, so we have to take water to fill the RV. Here's to a Merry Christmas to you, your family and all LJs every where!! ;-))


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Mike! That looks like a good solution. Do you have a bit of tubing to direct it away from the wall?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


*Merry Christmas to you and yours Mike and a toast back to you with a glass of homemade NOOG* as it is a tradition here also .
Having water in the shop is almost a must ,I always run into the kitchen to get my wiping rag wet and I have water about five feet away through the wall ,I guess I have to work on that one day .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks *Bob, Mark, and Klaus*. I haven't filled the can yet, but I plan to give it a try today to see how the shelf handles the weight. I'm not planning to have a hose extension, but I appreciate the tip *Mark* in case I need one.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, That'll do it I think. Funny thing about zoning rules. I could run a water line to my shop with hose bibs on the outside of the building but not to the inside.

Hope you have a safe and happy Christmas.

Ken


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken. I filled the can and put it on the shelf this morning and it is rock solid, whew! I think this is a good solution as it should provided water for my needs for quite a awhile before a refill is needed. It'll be interesting to see how long it lasts.

I wish I were in Florida right now. We have a severe storm coming when we will be out driving to family for Christmas dinner. We celebrate on Christmas Eve over here until the wee hours. It kind of ruins the dinner for the little ones who can't open their packages until after we've eaten. But it is a lot of fun anyway. We've been having howling winds all night. It sounds like a jet plane coming for a landing over our house! Have fun and enjoy that tropical weather.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you and yours as well. Nice idea for the H2O in the shop. I keep a 2-liter bottle handy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger, now I just have to figure out an easy way to get rid of the waste water. The water from the Tormek has gunky residue from the sharpening stone in it. The steel particles are caught by a magnet in the water container. I will probably just wind up throwing it on the driveway in front of the shop as it is just stone gravel anyway. Have a good one!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Nice water supply 

very soon you Can't walk in there Mike. Maybe the drill press can be suspended with ropes and pulley from the ceiling. I am actually contemplating that for a midi lathe. If I could only persuade my wife to park outside…

Merry Christmas.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


So true Ian. Luckily I've gotten real good at walking sideways!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


same to you and yours mike

enjoy the christmas and new year
(and the new water)

well done


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks *David* Have a good one try to stay out of Colorado!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Looks great. Merry Christmas!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks Phillip. I hope you have a wonderful Christmas with your family.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


I wonder if the filings and sludge would add iron and minerals from the stone to a compost heap. I don't think there is anything toxic in the sludge and it may be good for plants. Hmmm, once it warms up here I'm going to test that.

Good to hear it held up.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, the filings get caught by the magnet in the water trough so I just wipe that away with a paper towel and throw it into my trash bin. The stone wheel on the Tormeks have a large ceramic component. I'm not sure if that could be a benefit for the plants, but it probably wouldn't hurt them either.

It has been fun planing for my entry into marquetry work and redoing the shop a bit to accommodate it. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Have fun and enjoy dear Mike.
I think you might win the 'plumbing prize 2013', but do not give up if you do not. lol.
Will look forward to see the new tool once done.
Happy new year to you and the family,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. I hope you will also have a very Happy and Prosperous New year. I'm sure it will feel very good when you finally get back into your shop. We just got back from our last family Christmas party. I plan to go out to the shop tomorrow even if it's just to smell the wood.

I really enjoyed your Paris trip museum photos and seeing some of the old tools and ways of working. I would love to see some of these things in person, but I doubt it will happen as I can't do a lot of walking these days. Your photos were the next best thing, so I really appreciated seeing them. I hope you will be enjoying a good New Years party this year. My wife and I will be in our old folks easy chairs, Maybe with a glass of brandy. Have fun my friend!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Brilliant Mike.
Really nice.
Merry Christmas and a HAppy new year to you and yours Mike, you are a good person and it shows in how you treat people.
Keep on doing what you do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Mike, I'll be following your lead soon for water in my shop. Squirt bottles not cutting it at present, and a gravity can is just the ticket.

Happy New Year, stay safe, and here's to a Wonderful 2014!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks *Dave* and *Smitty* I hope you both had a great Christmas, and I'm wishing you guys and your families a very Happy New Year! We can't change the world, but we can still have a wonderful life with our families and friends.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan, brandy with your sweet wife.
Thank you for your kind words my friend.
The best of my wishes for the next year.
Mads


----------



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Mike looks like you keep a very neat and tidy shop. If mine was that clean I couldn't find anything. when you find some time you can come over and clean my shop. lol


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


*God Jul og Godt Nyttår* to you Mike!

I learned a little Norwegian as my former manager at Honeywell is Norwegian moved back after retiring but she still sends me emails with Norwegian words that I have to look up!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


*Jim* Thanks for the compliment Jim, but I 'clean' my shop with selective photography.

*Old Novice* God Jul go Godt Nyttår til deg og. After so many years here I now speak a combination of both languages using the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


OK a bit of ARMY history here the Jerry Can came from the German troops having them back in the 1930s and their nick name Jerries. It was how they deployed so quickly and refueled logistically.

They held 20L or 20 Kgs plus the weight of the can so a young fit soldier could manouver one.

I could carry 2 x of them under escort as you were effectively a mule and they were bloody heavy, the two were used for ballance as you would injure yourself trying to carry just one any distance.

Still very much in use today adopted by just about everybody!....including wood workers !!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


This water can is really great. I am using it a lot with my hot hide glue and also my sharpening machine. It's very hand and saves me a lot of extra trips to the house for water. I have rearranged my shop to accommodate my Chevalet and this is how it looks now.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Looks really nice and cosy now Mike.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads, good to here from you. It's getting there, but I still need to do a lot more to make it work better. Unfortunately every time I get the basic layout so everything works well, I immediately want a new tool. This time it's a drum sander. I'm thinking about making one if I can find a place for it and if I can find a decent motor for one. I thought about making one that mounts onto my lathe and uses the lathe motor, but there isn't enough room behind it for an out feed table. I really would prefer to just buy one, but they're pretty expensive here, about kr.11.000,-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


Mike, If you are out of space in the shop, maybe you could take up gardening? There is more space out there ;-))


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


*Bob* Thank you so much for that suggestion. Then I could hang myself on a tree out there and post it as a completed wood project on both LJ and Garden Tenders.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *ADDING A WATER SUPPLY TO MY SHOP*
> 
> Hello everybody. This isn't a very exciting post (they never really are), but I was looking for a woodworking excuse to
> 
> ...


UR welcome ;-) That would be an interesting project. Might even act as a scarecrow to keep birds out of the fruit trees!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*

*The problem*
When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.

My shop is 7ft. wide and about 32ft. long and shaped like an 'L'. The long part of the 'L' is about 22ft. long and the short part 10 ft. long. In other words about 224sq. ft. altogether. It is kind of like a wide hallway. It's not too bad, but it has one big disadvantage, and that is, that it is not possible to have anything in the shop that you can walk around. Every machine tool cabinet or whatever is against a wall.

*The goals*
I've rearranged my shop many times during the last 13 years since I built it, usually to accommodate new and larger machine tools, so I'm used to doing that, but this time thinking up a solution wasn't good enough. I had to draw up a floor plan sketch to scale and I also measured and drew up each tool/cabinet based on the floor space each required. Then I cut them out and placed them on the floor plan sketch to see how they could best be arranged. The priorities for placement where:

*1*. Operator safety and comfort.

*2*.The tools could be used to their full capacity (long boards could be processed, etc.).

*3.* The top of some tools or cabinets could double as out feed tables to the machine next to it.

*4.* Ample space between everything to allow for unimpeded movement for myself.

*5.* The dust makers, like my table saw combo machine, router, bandsaw and disk sander could hookup easily to my
shop vacuum.

*6.* A more or less dedicated area for my marquetry work including placement of my marquetry bench, Chevalet
and scroll saw (yes, I still love my scroll saw).

*The solution*
Luckily I found a way to accommodate the Chevy and at the same time meet my other goals much better than expected. It was all based on getting rid of a 'junk' corner which was about 1/2sq. yard where I had been accumulating metal parts like threaded rods, steel plating, aluminum profiles, etc. I cleaned out that little corner by storing that stuff in the loft and then everything else fell into place. My Chevy is now permanently parked in the short part of the 'L' with my marquetry bench and my scroll saw. I only had to move my marquetry bench, my Tormek sharpening center and drill press to new locations to get the job done. Here are the photos. The first shot shows where the marquetry bench was located before moving it to the end wall.

*BEFORE*



















*AFTER*



















*Result*
As you can see, the stool for the marquetry bench is also adjacent to my scroll saw and right next to the Chevy. the other shot shows the drill press in a better location where longer boards can now be drilled. In that same photo you can also see the new location under the window for my Sharpening station which is now located next to my bench grinder. Unseen to the left of the sharpening station is my hand power tool storage cart.

This solution actually resulted in a lot more improvements than I could have wished for. I hope those of you who have shop space problems of your own might find some inspiration here for improving your own situation. Thanks for looking in!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Good thinking Mike, looks like you fought the square footage problem and you won .


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Build a bigger shop, I always say. LOL


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Looking good Mike. Can't wait to see what you turn out on that Chevy.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


I just *GOTTA STOP *complaining to the wife about how much smaller this new shop I'm setting up is compared to the one I had to leave behind when we left 10aSEE.

Good use of what you have there Mike!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Mike,

Thank you for sharring.

I.m almost retired and do more and more woodworking on 20 m3. Perhaps in the future I want to make a belt sander. But the same as you I don,t know were to put it. Al my machines are also on wheels, also the drill press. I know that what I,m writting don,t help you to get more space. But the meaning is to make you happy with your 67 m3.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Thanks Jim, Hunter, Brit, Joe and Dutchy.

*Dutchy* I actually have only about 20m3 too. Check out the link here


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


nice Job. Well thought out!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Thanks Rob, the changes have taken a load off my mind. I hope you're not having drought there in Roseville. I read that Folsom lake/reservoir was almost completely dried up.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Sorry Mike I did a wrong conversion. But I really hope you are still glad with your shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


No problem Dutchy, I just wanted to prevent you from ordering anything based on the faulty conversion as you might have wound up with more than 3 times as much as you wanted! I usually just divide the square feet by 9 which gets me fairly close.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Looks like a good solution Mike.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Mike you have a shop I dream about. Looks very nicely set up


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


We had some late rains that made a big difference, now it is the driest year in like twenty years. Back in January it was lookin like it was going to be the driest year in 50 years.

Very cool shop !!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Nice reorganization Mike. I just turfed out my shop for the first time since I built it ten years ago. If it hadn't been used in the last five it left the building…........ that was a lot of junk. The re-vamp is ongoing. I've even installed the window and door casings and baseboards that I never got around to originally. That's my big shop here of course. My little shop in Az. wishes it had as much room as you do. 

Now stop procrastinating and cut something amazing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Thanks Roger, Kaleb, Rob and Paul.

*Paul* I'm having a WOW experience before doing any marquetry. That's 'Waiting On Weather', bad weather that is. I will probably be doing something amazingly simple before graduating to more difficult work. I hope you will post your shop when you get it the way you want it.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Nice work, I dont have any space problems, I dont have a shop,... its the driveway so if I have a big job I just open the gates and turn the footpath into a workshop too!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


I would like to do the same Robert, but our weather doesn't permit it!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Looks like you're very organized and making the best use of what little space you have. I'm not that cramped but I like having my table saw and bench on wheels since I don't have dust collection, I wheel the saws and sanders out in the driveway to do all my cutting and sanding.
Nice job on that new chevy you've built. Look forward to see what you cut with it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *FINDING A PARKING PLACE FOR MY CHEVY*
> 
> *The problem*
> When I decided to build a Chevalet for marquetry work I honestly didn't think I would be able to find a place for it in my shop. It already felt quite crowded in there. Whenever I sweep the floor every storage cabinet, and machine tool has to be moved to get the job done. That's why all of my tools and cabinets are on wheels, even my drill press. I decided to go ahead and build a Chevalet anyway hoping that I could dream up a solution in order to create a place for it.
> ...


Thanks Jim. I'm hoping the Chevy can also cut firewood, just in case. BTW you have some beautiful projects posted and it looks like I've missed most of them, but they are really really nice.


----------

